# Moving to Qatar



## frsmith (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi all

I'm new to this forum & wondering if anyone who lives in Qatar can advise me if a salary of 21k QR + accomodation allowance 7.5k + transport allowance 1.25k is a reasonable offer for couple with no kids? with no kids


----------



## frsmith (Oct 24, 2012)

Would like to get a couple more opinions if anyone is reading this any thoughts or advise would be greatly appreciated!


----------

